# nfpa 2010  13 and 72 handbook



## cda (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok got the nfpa 13 handbook 2010, and found the changes in 07 to 10 changes in the back of the book, instead of through out the book

looked at nfpa 72 2010 handbook , and guess there were no changes, because cannot find any indicators, or the changes buried in the back of the book????

what happened to "new", or bars, or arrows?????  is that old school??????????????


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 1, 2011)

Best answer I can think of...... the handbooks are a commnetary and contain the code language with an interpretation or explanation of hte code section listed. The phamplets on the otherhand are the actual standards which will have the marks, bars, and arrows to indicate code changes.

In otherwords, NFPA is turning into the Cash Cow Mentality - Buy the standard to see changes, then buy the handbook to see an interpretation of the code or standard.


----------

